# Putting new rings on shaves



## Ilovemyarab (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a pony cart that doesn't fit my little guy- the rings are too far back on the shaves (is that spelling right?). The cart is unbalanced and always wants to tip backwards. :shock: My trainer said if I can get a welder to put rings farther forward on the shaves, the cart will be better balanced. Has anyone ever dealt with this kind of thing before? How can I explain to a welder what I need? How much can I expect to pay? Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Please post a picture. Alot of people mistake how to hook up a cart and do not understand what each thing is for. The rings have nothing to do with balance. They are for the breeching.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Ilovemyarab said:


> I have a pony cart that doesn't fit my little guy- the rings are too far back on the shaves (is that spelling right?). The cart is unbalanced and always wants to tip backwards. :shock: My trainer said if I can get a welder to put rings farther forward on the shaves, the cart will be better balanced. Has anyone ever dealt with this kind of thing before? How can I explain to a welder what I need? How much can I expect to pay? Any input will be appreciated.


 does you trainer mean tug stops so your pony is further down the shafts.
and in what way are you out of balance if you could provide a pictures so we can see were the problem lies and hope fully solve it for you.


----------



## Ilovemyarab (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess I explained poorly. The metal poles that stick out from the cart. The place on these that the harness attaches to. My trainer called them the rings. Maybe they are called something else. But the cart always wants to tip backward. The cart would be better balanced if the rings on the shaves were farther forward. All I want to know is if there's anything I need to know like "only use Iron for the rings" or "make sure the welder does this". Hope that helps.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the rings you are referring to are not for the shaft that's why a picture would help the only rings on my cart are for the rear breaching so I am thinking you were taking the cart too far forward
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am posting a side shot so you can see the ring on my old cart. The tug loops just hold the shafts and the only rings on the cart are where the rear breeching attaches so if you have a similar setup there shouldn't be any rings for the shafts. The shafts should be at the point of shoulder.
With out a photo we can only guess what you are referring to though.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Ilovemyarab said:


> I have a pony cart that doesn't fit my little guy- the rings are too far back on the shaves (is that spelling right?). The cart is unbalanced and always wants to tip backwards. :shock: My trainer said if I can get a welder to put rings farther forward on the shaves, the cart will be better balanced. Has anyone ever dealt with this kind of thing before? How can I explain to a welder what I need? How much can I expect to pay? Any input will be appreciated.


 cherumbque picture will help us shed some light on your problem.
i think you might be refering to the back band and the tugs which probley
are more to the cart end than the tip of the shafts.
aproxamatley 1 1 1/2 foot back from the shaft tips.
put your pony to and check and see were the cart and the tugs come so that will give you an idear to solve the problem.
so that could be the cause why the cart tips and is ot of balance.
if its the tugs have a small steel bar about 2-3 inches long it would stop them slideing back thay would act as tug stops also check
were your breeching d (ring) is as well.
so you can get the correct position were it should be fitted.


----------



## Ilovemyarab (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the input so far, everyone.  Hopefully this picture will help. These are what I was calling rings. My trainer said if they are farther forward the cart won't want to tip backward.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think you and your trainer are confused. These are the hold backs for the rear breeching and should not be moved forward. Not sure what size cart this is but they look very forward if it were a horse cart and probablt ok if it is a pony cart. The tugs on the harness go in front of the rings and do not touch the rings


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Ilovemyarab said:


> Thanks for all the input so far, everyone.  Hopefully this picture will help. These are what I was calling rings. My trainer said if they are farther forward the cart won't want to tip backward.


 right i see your problem were the shaft bends about 1 foot from the tips.
the front
youll need a tug stop ill tell you how ok if you look at the shaft as if your pony was in it so the cart is levle you need to drill a hole not right through but on one side of each shaft for a 3/16 1/4 pin to be inserted. 
when 3/16 1/4 diameter pin is in weld them up so the pin is tite.
the pin length sticking out of the shaft needs to b 2- 2 1/2 inchs long.
then check if you need an extra breeching d (ring) leave the oridginal one there just add another one each side of the shaft.
and your problem will be truley solved.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> right i see your problem were the shaft bends about 1 foot from the tips.
> the front
> youll need a tug stop ill tell you how ok if you look at the shaft as if your pony was in it so the cart is levle you need to drill a hole not right through but on one side of each shaft for a 3/16 1/4 pin to be inserted.
> when 3/16 1/4 diameter pin is in weld them up so the pin is tite.
> ...


 the tugs should be in front of the pins tug stops to stop them slideing back as it looks like the case the tugs slideing back towards the rings to make you over balance.
i hope this helps and let us know how you get on ok.
many thanks.
ps in my albums there are some diagrams which will help you understand i hope thay provide an insite as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Ilovemyarab said:


> Thanks for all the input so far, everyone.  Hopefully this picture will help. These are what I was calling rings. My trainer said if they are farther forward the cart won't want to tip backward.


 hiya i think this quoat did not get through so ill try a gain thanks.
the tugs on your harness will slide down to the tug stops and stop them going any further causing your cart to tip up and help keep you in balance.
i have seen simmalar carts on here which have the same problem.
i think its a manafactureing oversite but can be easaler rectified to counter the problem.
please let us know how you get on ok and hopefully soon youll be driveing and enjoying good times out with your pony.
many thanks.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya i think this quoat did not get through so ill try a gain thanks.
> the tugs on your harness will slide down to the tug stops and stop them going any further causing your cart to tip up and help keep you in balance.
> i have seen simmalar carts on here which have the same problem.
> i think its a manafactureing oversite but can be easaler rectified to counter the problem.
> ...


Tug stops will keep it from going forward but I am understanding that it is tipping up. I thing they are trying to put the tugs through the rings so they are hitching incorrectly and have the shafts too far forward. They may also not have the correct size cart.


----------



## Ilovemyarab (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, everyone. I'll try some of the suggestions.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Ilovemyarab said:


> Thanks for all the help, everyone. I'll try some of the suggestions.


 your more than welcome and i hope you will be driveing soon.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Ilovemyarab said:


> I have a pony cart that doesn't fit my little guy- the rings are too far back on the shaves (is that spelling right?). The cart is unbalanced and always wants to tip backwards. :shock: My trainer said if I can get a welder to put rings farther forward on the shaves, the cart will be better balanced. Has anyone ever dealt with this kind of thing before? How can I explain to a welder what I need? How much can I expect to pay? Any input will be appreciated.


 i put some pictures in my diagrams of my troting sulkey ok so you can see for your self many thanks.


----------

